# Grond's Fate



## Tuor (Jun 22, 2002)

Whatever happened to the Hammer of the Underworld after Morgoth was defeated? Does Sauron have it? Does anyone know?


----------



## BluestEye (Jun 23, 2002)

It is not mentioned in the Sil about Grond's fate. I guess it was lost when Beleriand was ruined.

Bluest Eye


----------



## DGoeij (Jun 23, 2002)

He was a moderator on this forum for a while, and still is a most respectable member of it. You could ask him what happened to him after melkor's defeat. 

But seriously, I can't remember any mentioning of Grond after the defeat.


----------

